# Old lacunar infarct



## Om (Mar 17, 2015)

What would be the ICD code for old lacunar infarct?


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 17, 2015)

should be code as V12.54 (Personal history of transient ischemic attack [TIA], and cerebral infarction without residual deficits)


----------



## Gran1234 (Mar 29, 2015)

I use V12.54 as well.


----------

